
700+ arrests in UK after encrypted phone network cracked - finphil
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/encrochat-phone-network-encryption-organised-crime-uk-arrests-police-a9597501.html
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23711867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23711867)

